# Printer with cups spits only blanks

## nskl

Followed the printing how to, and when configuring foomatic i got some warning about uninitialized values used, but by reading about on the forums i found out i can supposedly safely ignore this error. Emerged gimp-print, etc... and setup everything as in the how-to. However, when attempting to print a test page through cups, the printer just spits blank pages until there are no pages left.. The printer is a Epson stylus color 900 and i have set it up countless times using APS filter under slackware, but wanted to try cups. 

Reading around i found out that someone else had this problem, but the solution was not mentioned. 

a simple cat file > /dev/lp0 works fine. 

Any ideas? 

Thanks for help in advance!

-Igor

----------

## alecpap

Did you have any luck fixing this? I'm also having the exact same problem with an Epson C82 printer.

----------

## ribx

i know this is quite a bit old. but i have the same problem. did one of you found a solution about this?

i will install unstable gimp-print now. lets see.

----------

